# I'm getting married..........



## jewele (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I got engaged the day before I turned 30!!!! We've been together four years so it's time. I decided the day will be 9-19-9, and we want something really small to fit our budget. So far we thought of going to Lake Tahoe or having a small outside wedding somewhere here in town. I just don't know what I really want and I feel like I should. I really don't know what to do but I'm excited also!!!!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 5, 2008)

Well congrats girl!!!! Good luck with your wedding.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 5, 2008)

Yay, congrats!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats! Best of luck figuring out what you want to do! We did something small in a friend's backyard, and I think that helped save my sanity (and our money)!


----------



## Karren (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## lapuce (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations !!! Have fun planning the wedding.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats!! I love weddings so good luck with planning yours!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations!

If I ever walk down the aisle again, I'm thinking about a small afternoon wedding.

And I would have champagne/wine, a cake and fingerfoods and salad.

Then off to the honeymoon!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 5, 2008)

congratulations!!!

how did he ask? I like the idea of the date you chose. have an awesome time planning and show us the photos!


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations! You are going to have so much fun planning your wedding.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations



Nice date too


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww that's great! Congratulations!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## shannonsilk (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm sure all your relatives will have ideas of what you should do. That doesn;t mean they're right. haha.

9-19-9 is a great idea.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Snoo (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations for the engagement!

You have a lot of time to find somewhere nice and affordable!

Oh, and happy b-day too!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 17, 2008)

Wonderful! I hope you are very happy!!! Small weddings are nice. My son and DIL actually had a morning wedding with a brunch. It was fun.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations! I like small weddings..more intimate


----------



## LilDee (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations! enjoy the planning


----------

